# Fs-aulonocara lwanda F1 Breeding group or tank bred males 3"+ Pics added



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Another two coloured male ready to go for sale. Bred from my mixed gene pool f1 stock. Looks as nice as the others already sold. Pick up will be 82 ave and Scott road. 

$40 each or discount on two. 

Last two besides a handful of juvies looking to be mostly females except half inch fry so it will be sometime. 

Thanks for looking.

Edit:I also have been kicking around the idea of selling my f1 mixed gene breeding group consisting of two males from different sources and six females. The whole groups must go together pm for any details on the f1 breeding group. Pictures of males are found below.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

No price so I will assume they are free


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thats quite a price drop! lol


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> No price so I will assume they are free


I do owe you, so maybe a small deal but not free sorry for the tease Justin


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump these guys up with a pic I guess??

Here's a new pic from today my of two f1 breeding males it's showing both my males duelling in the tank well a snap anyways it's about the only clear one but it's pretty sweet tail to tail can't get any better for comparison so here it is







NOTE- those two are not for sale.

The two males for sale are grown and bred from fish pictured above and are looking like ones picture below although not exact as these were last ones sold, they are the same batch. 







And with flash


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump up the pics!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump up! Pm's replied. Thanks for interest.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Pm's replied! Bumping.


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 25, 2010)

Are the remaining two Iwanda colored up like the one you're showing in the second last photo (rotated 90 counter-clockwise) ? I was heavy into breeding Africans about 8 years and most of my stock was WC. I found the young juvs which colored up first turned out to be the better specimens but not always the case. Could you please post photos of the 2 you have for sale. Tks.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Awaiting pictures of actual fish as they are housed at a friends.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bumping my breeding group. Pm for those details.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

The dominant male in this group is a real stunner. A must see in person. Shows why having a couple females in the group kicks up the colours to another level. A top quality breeder group/mixed gene pool. And the offspring are fantastic. I know cause I'm watching a couple swimming around my tank right now!:bigsmile: Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Chris, they really do have extra pop when in breeding dress for sure. I also have almost endless pictures and videos of my breeding stock if interested in those.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Closing thanks.


----------

